# Wedding dress



## MissXXXrae (Mar 18, 2007)

i just found my wedding dress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 18, 2007)

very nice


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 18, 2007)

pretty...i love the train


----------



## katana (Mar 18, 2007)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That dress is stunning!

I love the simplicty and sexiness to it!

(I don't like overly lacy and beaded wedding dresses)

You'll look lovely hun!


----------



## KristieTX (Mar 18, 2007)

That's pretty! When are you getting married?


----------



## MissXXXrae (Mar 18, 2007)

thanks!!

May 24 2008.. so excited!


----------



## hs769 (Mar 18, 2007)

Very nice..


----------



## realmccoy (Mar 18, 2007)

You are going to be the most beautiful bride.

Blessings!


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 18, 2007)

Congrats hon!!!

Actually, a friend of mine wore that exact dress for her wedding last year (I forget where she got it, the original dress was ridiculously expensive and she got a different brand for way cheaper but the dress looked exactly the same). I love the design!


----------



## daer0n (Mar 18, 2007)

Lovely dresS!


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 18, 2007)

That is a gorgeous dress! I bet you are so excited! Congratulations!


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 18, 2007)

simply elegant!! I love the colour too


----------



## MissXXXrae (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes i am so excited! WHen we do get married i will post pictures for u guys but thats not for 1 year LOL


----------



## MissMudPie (Mar 19, 2007)

That is a gorgeous dress!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Congratulations!


----------



## MindySue (Mar 19, 2007)

Love It!


----------



## dinokiss21 (Mar 19, 2007)

thats very pretty


----------



## usersassychick0 (Mar 19, 2007)

wow, thats gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## WhitneyF (Mar 19, 2007)

That's beautiful!


----------



## bmichlig (Mar 19, 2007)

stunning and elegant! Congratulations to you two!


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 19, 2007)

That's gorgeous! Congrats on the upcoming wedding!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 19, 2007)

cute!


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 19, 2007)

Gorgeous dress and congrats on your wedding  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 19, 2007)

very classy.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 19, 2007)

wow - pretty.


----------



## yanmonster (Mar 20, 2007)

Really like the colour and train! So sophisticated looking!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 22, 2007)

That is soooo gorgeous!


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 22, 2007)

That's a very elegant dress, good choice hun, and congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## erinhelley (Mar 23, 2007)

Beautiful......and congrats!


----------



## ivette (Mar 23, 2007)

its beautiful


----------



## flychick767 (Mar 26, 2007)

I am sure you will look stunning in it.


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 26, 2007)

very elegant!


----------



## Hinna (Mar 29, 2007)

Congratulations! The dress is very elegant, you will look beautiful i'm sure  x


----------



## honeybeauty (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!

Nice dress


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 19, 2007)

that is absolutely gorgeous.

and congratulations on getting married


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 20, 2007)

I like it. Especially the color!


----------



## VintageGardinia (Apr 20, 2007)

Very nice, congratz!


----------



## YoursEvermore (Apr 20, 2007)

Very nice! And congrats to a fellow bride-to-be!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snowy (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow...stunning!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow, that dress is sooo pretty. I would want my wedding dress to look like that.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 20, 2007)

Absolutely 100% gorgeous!!!!! LOVE it!!!!!


----------



## tx_mom (Apr 20, 2007)

Very elegant. I love that style, and the color too! I am sure you will be just stunning!


----------



## thegoodgirl (Apr 20, 2007)

you've got taste...now that's how a bride should dress...

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## sgoofi (Apr 22, 2007)

Great looking dress!!!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congrats on your wedding! Is that the dress you are getting for sure or just the one you are wanting?

It is beauuutiful!!!


----------



## katnahat (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations!

That dress is a "jaw dropper". Absolutely lovely!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 25, 2007)

That dress is stunning! I love the color.


----------

